# Comments needed on a breeder please.



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

As some of you will know by now I have been searching and searching for the right next dog....I have looked at some excellent kennels that have come highly recomended by sime of you, Logan Haus for one, WOW, but anything over 2500.00 per dog is too steep for me for a green dog, the list goes on, Kraftwerk, Eurosport, Janzhaus, Jinopo, CQBK9,, and on and on and on.......

I have been seriously looking at Gills German Shepherds, some of the dogs are from the same lines as my existing dog, I like their pricing. BUT I would like some feedback form anyone who has had direct experience with them, with all due respect please do not share any 2nd hand unverifiable stories that are negative as these threads have a tendency to get out of hand with gossip. I look forward to all the comments I and help you can offer.


----------



## Scott L. Donn (Sep 25, 2009)

Puppy or green?


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

As many people have said I'm sure, Mike Suttle from Logan Haus Kennels is a super guy to deal with. His kennel, dogs, and breeding program is top notch. Mike has some super breeding's coming up that will fit your price range. The demand for dogs like Mike has is super high and your available spending amount is going to be tough to match unless you are looking for a young dog or puppy. 

Best of luck


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kat LaPlante said:


> As some of you will know by now I have been searching and searching for the right next dog....I have looked at some excellent kennels that have come highly recomended by sime of you, Logan Haus for one, WOW, but anything over 2500.00 per dog is too steep for me for a green dog, the list goes on, Kraftwerk, Eurosport, Janzhaus, Jinopo, CQBK9,, and on and on and on.......
> 
> I have been seriously looking at Gills German Shepherds, some of the dogs are from the same lines as my existing dog, I like their pricing. BUT I would like some feedback form anyone who has had direct experience with them, with all due respect please do not share any 2nd hand unverifiable stories that are negative as these threads have a tendency to get out of hand with gossip. I look forward to all the comments I and help you can offer.


 Keep in mind that "green dog" prices vary as much as the quality of the dogs themselves.
$2500 will get you a dog, but it will be very hard to get you a high quality working dog for that price.
Shipping alone to get a green dog from Europe costs about $1200 even if the dog is free. (the good ones are usually not free in Europe)
If it is a puppy that is raised here in the USA at the breeders kennel then it would be possible to get a nice young puppy(up to about 4 months or so) in that price range with no problem. But if anyone has an adult dog that will do everything required for real dual purpose police work, it is worth around $6500 or so.
So it really depends on what your standards are, what breed you desire, and what age.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

just keep in mind that like a lot of things in life "you get what you pay for" and the same is true in the working dog world. i have personally bought dogs from many different breeders on the east coast and mid west and im yet to see a breeder that goes to such lengths to prepare his pups for the working dog world as mike suttle from logan haus kennels does i personally own a pup that was raised in his kennel and she has rock solid nerves and enviromentials at 7 months old. i have spent the last 3 months trying to find a situation my pup isnt comfortable in and still nothing. mike will always be the first person i will call when shopping for a new dog.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I believe Al Gill to be very honest about his dogs, as well as helpful and fair.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
just keep in mind that like a lot of things in life "you get what you pay for" and the same is true in the working dog world.

So the jackass that paid 20 grand for his dog got his moneys worth ?? =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Kat LaPlante said:


> but anything over 2500.00 per dog is too steep for me for a green dog


You live in Alberta.

An 8 week old pup will cost $2500 CDN from Europe by the time you get it home, with no guarantee and forget about replacement for any reason.

From the USA the same pup might be a couple hundred cheaper because of shipping.

A green young dog still has to be shipped etc. I'm guessing at least $500 USD shipping, unless you can budget between 5 to 8 thou for a dog and be willing to go and see it before buying you'd be better off keeping the money in the bank.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I believe Al Gill to be very honest about his dogs, as well as helpful and fair.


 I have never met Al, but I have heard good things about him, and have never heard anything bad about him.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> just keep in mind that like a lot of things in life "you get what you pay for" and the same is true in the working dog world.
> 
> So the jackass that paid 20 grand for his dog got his moneys worth ?? =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


 that dog is 20 grand for a reason !!!! just like why ring sport is goin down hill for a reason !!!!


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

the question I belive is do you know what you are looking at when you see it? if you have a certain price range I would take a little of the money you might save by using a less expensive breeder and go see personally what I am getting.you also will save some money by bringing the dog back on the plane with you.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: that dog is 20 grand for a reason !!!! just like why ring sport is goin down hill for a reason !!!!

Old women is the reason ?


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

What breed of dog are you looking for and what age?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: that dog is 20 grand for a reason !!!! just like why ring sport is goin down hill for a reason !!!!
> 
> Old women is the reason ?


Now that's funny.......


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Main question. What are looking looking to do with your dog?


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Scott L. Donn said:


> Puppy or green?


Pup


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Greg Whelehan said:


> As many people have said I'm sure, Mike Suttle from Logan Haus Kennels is a super guy to deal with. His kennel, dogs, and breeding program is top notch. Mike has some super breeding's coming up that will fit your price range. The demand for dogs like Mike has is super high and your available spending amount is going to be tough to match unless you are looking for a young dog or puppy.
> 
> Best of luck


Mikes dogs, his puppy program, the comments about him, his training programs, EVERYTHING,...would be my first choice but his dogs are out of my budget. Logan Haus is my first choice, hands down.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> the question I belive is do you know what you are looking at when you see it? if you have a certain price range I would take a little of the money you might save by using a less expensive breeder and go see personally what I am getting.you also will save some money by bringing the dog back on the plane with you.


The breeder reputation is important to me as I will be relying equally on both the input of the breeder as to what pup may be best as well on my instinct.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Besides a good dog, he is a stand up guy, very knowledgable and easy to talk to, not like others, he doesn't try to throw a pup/dog down your throat and run with the cash. He is very humble and well respected guy in my book.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Keep in mind that "green dog" prices vary as much as the quality of the dogs themselves.
> $2500 will get you a dog, but it will be very hard to get you a high quality working dog for that price.
> Shipping alone to get a green dog from Europe costs about $1200 even if the dog is free. (the good ones are usually not free in Europe)
> If it is a puppy that is raised here in the USA at the breeders kennel then it would be possible to get a nice young puppy(up to about 4 months or so) in that price range with no problem. But if anyone has an adult dog that will do everything required for real dual purpose police work, it is worth around $6500 or so.
> So it really depends on what your standards are, what breed you desire, and what age.


 
Mike your input is so great Thanks! I want a dog that I can compete with (sch) and title, highest score is not that important, but I want a good dog who can really teach me some things. I am warming up to MAli's but I know nothing about them and have 2 young kids. GSD's are my 1st love and the heavy look af the DDR dogs really appeals to me. I have a black GSD from mostly P-S lines now but he is our family pet. As far as a dual purpose...I would be wasting a potentially useful dog by having one, I believe they should be left to the professionals who can truly satisfy the dogs needs. 

Age is extremely important to me as I am a beliver that early imprinting is so vital to a dogs carreer. If it was your kennel, I would be happy to get an older pup as they would have spent more time in your program BUT most other kennels... I would want them sooner than later as who knows what they were exposed to and more importantly HOW.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Cesar A. Flores Dueñas said:


> What breed of dog are you looking for and what age?


GSD, salble feamale, puppy, czech/east german lineage, no show lines preferred, and absolutely no show lines in the first 3 generations


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kat LaPlante said:


> Mike your input is so great Thanks! I want a dog that I can compete with (sch) and title, highest score is not that important, but I want a good dog who can really teach me some things. I am warming up to MAli's but I know nothing about them and have 2 young kids. GSD's are my 1st love and the heavy look af the DDR dogs really appeals to me. I have a black GSD from mostly P-S lines now but he is our family pet. As far as a dual purpose...I would be wasting a potentially useful dog by having one, I believe they should be left to the professionals who can truly satisfy the dogs needs.
> 
> Age is extremely important to me as I am a beliver that early imprinting is so vital to a dogs carreer. If it was your kennel, I would be happy to get an older pup as they would have spent more time in your program BUT most other kennels... I would want them sooner than later as who knows what they were exposed to and more importantly HOW.


I am not going to use this thread as a classified ad, but for whatever it is worth to you. I will be having a litter this fall out of a very nice GSD bitch that just passed the US Special Forces selection test. She is a daughter of Javir Talka Marda, one of the nicest GSD bitches I have ever had to date (including my Schh 3 Tiekerhook bitch). Anyway, she will be bred to Lubeck Von Der Mahler Meister KNPV PH 1 ML this fall. Those puppies will be $1200 each at 8 weeks old. I think that is a very resonable price for a GSD puppy with a pedigree like this, out of two exceptional and truely breeding quality animals.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Kat LaPlante said:


> Mikes dogs, his puppy program, the comments about him, his training programs, EVERYTHING,...would be my first choice but his dogs are out of my budget. Logan Haus is my first choice, hands down.





mike suttle said:


> I will be having a litter this fall out of a very nice GSD bitch that just passed the US Special Forces selection test. She is a daughter of Javir Talka Marda, one of the nicest GSD bitches I have ever had to date (including my Schh 3 Tiekerhook bitch). Anyway, she will be bred to Lubeck Von Der Mahler Meister KNPV PH 1 ML this fall. Those puppies will be $1200 each at 8 weeks old. I think that is a very resonable price for a GSD puppy with a pedigree like this, out of two exceptional and truely breeding quality animals.


I think we have a winner!

-Cheers


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

in Holland a GSD puppy is about 850 euro + shipping (about 1000 euro depending where to in North America) So you easily get to the 2500 $


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

if only, mike....i would love a pup out of that litter. but "if" is a frickin' big word for only having 2 letters. best of luck with it, though--i'll be keeping an eye on 'em (unless you sell them all to the gov't, lol).


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

its o.k. mike us it as an ad.  I have seen that male up close and personal. very very nice dog. the dog was super stable,very nicely proportioned. those things were nice but not the best part. He was fast as a mother you know what,


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I am not going to use this thread as a classified ad, but for whatever it is worth to you. I will be having a litter this fall out of a very nice GSD bitch that just passed the US Special Forces selection test. She is a daughter of Javir Talka Marda, one of the nicest GSD bitches I have ever had to date (including my Schh 3 Tiekerhook bitch). Anyway, she will be bred to Lubeck Von Der Mahler Meister KNPV PH 1 ML this fall. Those puppies will be $1200 each at 8 weeks old. I think that is a very resonable price for a GSD puppy with a pedigree like this, out of two exceptional and truely breeding quality animals.


I am so happy to see the announcement.  There's only a month and a half of "fall" left... So hopefully not too long a wait, now?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Make sure you PM or email him every week. Otherwise he'll forget to tell you the breeding didn't take or that the dog was sold, until you inquire about it months later. :razz:


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

My girl friend purchased a pup for schutzhund from Al and has never been happier. She has been involved in Schutzhund at the club level for 15 years, an excellent handler . She has nothing but priase for the dog. I have seen and spent time with the dog...super temperment, very nice drive. Al has done a wonderful job!!!1


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Make sure you PM or email him every week. Otherwise he'll forget to tell you the breeding didn't take or that the dog was sold, until you inquire about it months later. :razz:


How many times do I have to say I'm sorry?;-)


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Hard to let it go, I sooo wanted it to happen. Twice!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Hard to let it go, I sooo wanted it to happen. Twice!


I know Daryl, but every time I sold one, I was able to find a better one, so look at it this way......I have upgraded twice since you were first interested in a puppy from one of my breedings;-)


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kat LaPlante said:


> As some of you will know by now I have been searching and searching for the right next dog....I have looked at some excellent kennels that have come highly recomended by sime of you, Logan Haus for one, WOW, but anything over 2500.00 per dog is too steep for me for a green dog, the list goes on, Kraftwerk, Eurosport, Janzhaus, Jinopo, CQBK9,, and on and on and on.......
> 
> I have been seriously looking at Gills German Shepherds, some of the dogs are from the same lines as my existing dog, I like their pricing. BUT I would like some feedback form anyone who has had direct experience with them, with all due respect please do not share any 2nd hand unverifiable stories that are negative as these threads have a tendency to get out of hand with gossip. I look forward to all the comments I and help you can offer.


You might also want to try Carlos Rojas, or maybe Molly Graff, T Floyd may be another one. Ralph Gilby is in Cananda, he can help you I am sure. Maybe Dean Calderon. There are many breeders in the USA with good lines.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey have you ever considered a Dutch shepherd.i Ihave had a schutzhund gsd but recently bought a dutchy..and couldn't be happier..To me he is the perfect dog..
Talk to mike about his dutchy's..he has some of the best in the country and forget about the gsd.
if it ain't dutch it ain't much lol
A dutchy might be your cup of tea


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> I know Daryl, but every time I sold one, I was able to find a better one, so look at it this way......I have upgraded twice since you were first interested in a puppy from one of my breedings;-)


That kind of thinking reminds me of the industry I work in. Execs don't stay in one spot long enough to prove their competence, before climbing the ladder further. I wanna see what you can do with german shepherds!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

While I wholeheartedly support Logan Haus, its' dogs, and breeding program....I'll chime in on Gill GSDs.

I personally worked two of his dogs, and have experience with at least another 1/2 dozen. All were exceptional animals. My final experience with Gill shepherds was in 2003. To my knowledge, every one our vendor brought in from Al Gil passed the PSD program.

Howard


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

T Floyd has a couple of 2-3 week old litters now--lots of sables!! He has the pedigrees on his website.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I am not going to use this thread as a classified ad, but for whatever it is worth to you. I will be having a litter this fall out of a very nice GSD bitch that just passed the US Special Forces selection test. She is a daughter of Javir Talka Marda, one of the nicest GSD bitches I have ever had to date (including my Schh 3 Tiekerhook bitch). Anyway, she will be bred to Lubeck Von Der Mahler Meister KNPV PH 1 ML this fall. Those puppies will be $1200 each at 8 weeks old. I think that is a very resonable price for a GSD puppy with a pedigree like this, out of two exceptional and truely breeding quality animals.


That is a price within my budget Mike! Do you have links to the 2 dogs on your website, or pictures? I am in Canada, where is Logan Haus located?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

It's on his signature block LOL

www.loganhauskennels.com 

http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/ BRN 15927

I know the Male Lubeck is on there and his POC info is as well. West Virgina "The Hills of WV"!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

If you're thinking of a pup from Logan Haus, now is a good time with the CDN dollar almost at par.

I have a 5 month old Dutch Shepherd pup from Mike. Happy with her so far, even if she is a crazy, sassy little shit sometimes.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Mike, what is the pedigree on this bitch so I can check it out on paper???


----------



## Lori Longardino (Apr 4, 2009)

I second that, The puppy I got from mike is very nice. She is almost 7 months and I realy can't say anything negative. Her character is turning out to be how mike thought. His setup is realy 1st class. Very clean and when I showed up at his kennel at 10 pm he was more then happy to walk me through his kennel and let me see how everyone was housed. I have been to more then a few kennels in my life and they should all be kept like that!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't even know Mike, but from all the positive feedback from this site...even though it's mostly people with pups, he must be doing something right.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Mike, what is the pedigree on this bitch so I can check it out on paper???


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/617480.html


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kat LaPlante said:


> That is a price within my budget Mike! Do you have links to the 2 dogs on your website, or pictures? I am in Canada, where is Logan Haus located?


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/617480.html this is the bitch


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Kat LaPlante said:


> As some of you will know by now I have been searching and searching for the right next dog....I have looked at some excellent kennels that have come highly recomended by sime of you, Logan Haus for one, WOW, but anything over 2500.00 per dog is too steep for me for a green dog, the list goes on, Kraftwerk, Eurosport, Janzhaus, Jinopo, CQBK9,, and on and on and on.......
> 
> I have been seriously looking at Gills German Shepherds, some of the dogs are from the same lines as my existing dog, I like their pricing. BUT I would like some feedback form anyone who has had direct experience with them, with all due respect please do not share any 2nd hand unverifiable stories that are negative as these threads have a tendency to get out of hand with gossip. I look forward to all the comments I and help you can offer.


Thank you, for all of your opinions. I decided on Al Gill, and on a newer dog of his, Dunja bread to Racker. Deposit paid and looking forward to the new addition in June '10. Any suggestions you put forth I looked into....but Mike....I still wish I had a bigger budget


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

we expect regular pup updates! al was on my list, and will be in the future. i like Racker's breeding.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I spoke to Al a few times and was going to check him out in person when I was in Toledo to see family, was focusing on him when I was looking at getting a GSD, but ended up getting a nice dutchie from mike suttle.


----------



## Tracy Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

Kat, good luck with the Racker pup. I just received my new pup. It's a small world. Her dam is Rackers littermate Ria. You can see her pedigree here http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/620086.htmlEmma is a handful. High drives and good nerves with lots of spunk. Very dominant and possessive.


----------

